# Just Bought Our 2008 Outback Sydney 32bhds



## Sayonara

Hello everyone. We made what we thought to be an easy purchase last weekend. We have been "big water" boaters for a while but now with a 1 and 3 yr old boating is a little too risky and tedious. We decided to sell the Cruiser and get back in to camping, this time with a trailer instead of a tent. After looking at many different trailers we kept comparring them to the Outback Sydney. SO we bought one, a 2008 32BHDS
We are very excited !! Our first trip will be to northern MI this weekend.

I have a few questions... 
1. What should I be sure to get from the dealer (typically included with the deal) when i pick up the trailer on Thursday? They are including a Fantastic Fan, Equil-i-zer hitch and all hoses. Anything else i should ask for?

2. What additional stuff should i buy? wheel stops, hitch lock, brake controller....etc. Please make recommendations.

Looking forward to our discussions here on the board and better yet in person around the campfire!!

Take Care!
DT


----------



## CrazyDan

Congrat!









You could always ask them to trow in a Dual Cam Sway control. I was able to deal it when I bought mine..


----------



## old_tidefan

Buy everything you listed and have them throw in and install a Prodigy brake controller....We bought our 32 a few months ago and really are enjoying it.

Congrats


----------



## z-family




----------



## Sayonara

i just found out it is a sway pro hitch. i think they are using "equalizer" as a generic term. are they good? should i updrade? I want good safe stuff without overdoing it.


----------



## Camping Fan

Welcome to Outbackers!








Where are you heading on your maiden voyage?



dpthomasjr said:


> Looking forward to our discussions here on the board and better yet in person around the campfire!!


And a fine place to do that would be at the Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally Aug. 17-19.


----------



## old_tidefan

dpthomasjr said:


> i just found out it is a sway pro hitch. i think they are using "equalizer" as a generic term. are they good? should i updrade? I want good safe stuff without overdoing it.


They may be ok but I would make them do an equalizer or reese dual cam if it was me. That is a big trailer and I would want something I knew about....


----------



## Sayonara

by the looks of the pictures, it looks like the reese dual cam is an add on to the WD system. is that right?


----------



## skippershe

Hi dpthomasjr


















AND Congrats on your new 32bhds! 

Don't settle on the hitch system...Go for the Equal-i-zer 1,200/12,000 lb set up, or the Reese Dual Cam...Can't go wrong with either one. We have the Equalizer and love it









An Attwood 3500 Electric Tongue Jack is an absolute must!








Wheel chocks are another must and leveling blocks are also nice to have.

Also, make sure that you get two 12v deep cycle batteries as well...Don't let them talk you into anything less...

Have fun!


----------



## mollyp

You might ask for a quickie flush. Our dealer threw in one for nothing and now would be the time to get it, while the black tank is still clean and fresh.

BTW, welcome and enjoy that new tt and maiden voyage this weekend. You might want to print out the PDI checklist Click Here and take it with you when you pick up on Thursday.

Good luck, enjoy and happy camping!


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks for the Checklist !!! THat was a great suggestions and thanks to all who have contributed to it. I am very happy that i stumbled upon this site. Now lets just keep our fingers crossed that im not posting about delamination problems anytime soon.


----------



## Camping Fan

dpthomasjr said:


> by the looks of the pictures, it looks like the reese dual cam is an add on to the WD system. is that right?


The Reese Dual Cam combines weight distribution and sway control in one unit. There are two types of dual cam, the "regular" and the HP Dual Cam - the HP is the one you want.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but pulling a 32BHDS with a 1/2 ton Ford? Isn't that a case of the tail waging the dog?

EDIT: BTW, congrats on your new unit, maybe we'll see you at the Michigan Rally.

2nd EDIT: After a quick search, I found that your truck is rated to pull 8200lbs (found here) and the 32BHDS has a listed shipping weight of 7695lbs. As we all know, the weights listed by Keystone seem to be, well, just a bit from the actual dry weight. After adding all of the other "stuff", your actual weight may be in the area of 9500lbs. If you are content on purchasing this tt, please look at upgrading to tv soon.


----------



## skippershe

H2oSprayer said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade, but pulling a 32BHDS with a 1/2 ton Ford? Isn't that a case of the tail waging the dog?


Ooh! Good catch H2oSprayer









I'm sure the dealer said that it would be just fine pulling a 32bhds








You might want to add a new 3/4 ton TV to your list of "must haves"


----------



## California Jim

Wow. That's alot of trailer for a 1/2 ton truck. Trust me when I tell you that it and you will not be happy. But that's another story.

As others have said, the Equilizer brand system or Reese Dual Cam HP system would be a good choice for weight distribution with built in sway control. For that tongue weight you MUST have 1200# bars. 1000's are not going to get it.

Best of luck to you and the family.

I heard that Chevy is offering 0% financing right now


----------



## Sayonara

No need to worry about raining on my parade and thanks for all of your insight on the performance capabilities of my TV (even though incorrect). Some people may not be aware of this. I am well aware of its limits. I have been trailering a 31' 10,000 lb boat with it for the last 3 years. Yes, it was over the capacity but it was not that often and it handled it great. (unfortunatly, no WD on boat trailers).

Also regarding the quick-search that was done above, the results listed on that site only refer to the lowest rating per model. in 2004 the smaller engine and previous chassis were still offered. that is why you see the 8200lb rating. my 04 is the new chassis with the new, larger engine. the rating is 9200/9500. (check 2005) Other mods on my TV include Edge controller, Volant CAI system, and magnafow Exhaust. Like i said earlier, it towed the 10k lb boat very well. but again, i do understand it is at its limits, a new TV may be required as i will have my family with me on these trips and safety is a must!!

The dealer did not suggest that it would be fine. They went right to a chart and let me know that it would be at its limits. I guess that was good of them huh? they used trailer weight + 1000lbs for gear + 500lbs of misc stuff/people.

The truck can be replaced at anytime. its paid for. I dont feel like buying multiple trailers so the trailer wins and the truck gets replaced if need be in time. this year we will not be staying local for all but 1 trip (Poconos) at the end of the season we will determine the next steps.

I think im going for the Equalizer / Prodigy setup. 
if the tongue weight is at ~850lbs why would i need 1200lb bars. just wondering. Ill get whatever is recommended. WD and sway control is new to me.

Again thanks for the quick assesment, i appreciate the support ! Ill let everyone know how it turns out good or bad.
DT


----------



## mswalt

Great trailer. And you sound like you've invested some time and effort into assessing your truck's limits. Good for you.









That being said, the 32 is a BIG trailer and I think you will find the tongue weight listed to be quite short of it's acutal weight when loaded. You have no rear storage under your 32 like the 31RQS has, so much of what you carry will be in the front, adding to the tongue weight. Just load carefully and you should be OK.

I'm glad you found Outbackers, too. This is a great site and you'll get lots of good information here.

Enjoy your new Outback!

Mark


----------



## phaucker

I agree with the above about your Ford. I have a Nissan Titan CC 5.8 with tow package combined with the 31RQS (which the dealer told me the Titan would pull it just fine). Although it has enough horse power to pull the tt, the length of the tt is too long for the wheel base. I have all kinds of swaying problems, even when there appears to be no wind at all. I checked the set up of the Reese HP Dual Cam system that I have and it was okay. I have to sell the tt or upgrade the tv, which is like the last thing I want to do.

I suspect that your Ford is in the same situation. I wouldnâ€™t purchase the unit until you know for sure if you can pull it or not. Here is a link that helped me figure out what was wrong (too late of course)

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/how-long.htm

Good Luck!

Terry


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks for the link. I checked that a while back just to confirm what i expected. My wheelbase is 20" shorter than recommended. . We will use it a few times to see how it is. Im assuming though that a new TV will be in the future. I love my truck but the wife and i both love the trailer.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Humpty

Congrats on the new rig! The 32BHDS is a monster! I am sure you will really enjoy it.

I like your plan to get the trailer you want and upgrading the tow vehicle to match. One word of caution though â€" Big trailers lead to bigger trucks which lead to even bigger trailers! It can be a never-ending cycle.







A good hitch set up is a must, and having a tow vehicle that is more than capable of handling the trailer makes the towing experience much less stressful and more pleasant.

Our 28BHS served us well for 2 years. It seemed to have plenty of room for us when we bought it. I didnâ€™t understand why people were buying huge 5th wheels. Fast forward 2 years and we started to wish we had multiple slides and more inside and outside storage.









When/if you upgrade trucks, go big! Donâ€™t rule out a trailer upgrade in a few years. The 32 may be all you ever need in a trailer, or you may find yourself shopping for even more trailer in a few short years. We have never owned boats, but I bet the same is true for boaters.


----------



## Sayonara

Your right about it being true for boats. it seems a boat is bought with the next one being planned already. its called 2 ft itis. we did it 3 times. 22', 26', 30'. with boats you get more that just more room for living, you get better performace and handleing on the big water. the bigger the boat the more comfortable in rough waters and more space.

im excited/nervous about the ride home tomorrow from the dealer. but i keep telling myself ill be fine....








DT


----------



## jetfan401

nice trailer i have a 32bhds and love it, tows great and no sway, what dealer did you buy it from ?


----------



## mswalt

> im excited/nervous about the ride home tomorrow from the dealer. but i keep telling myself ill be fine....


Take your time and you will be. But, I'm sure you already know that.

I've been pulling an Outback now for over 3 years and I still get a ilttle jittery at times.









Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks!! 24 hrs and it will be home! Yippie!!!
DT


----------



## Jeannie

Hi. Welcome. Great choice of trailers. Our dealer also included an electric tongue jack with our 32BHDS. Insist on a really good sway control and WD package. We are using a Hensley Hitch with 1000# bars on an '07 Expedition with the factory HD trailer package and have done fine in our local travels with this set up. Although, if we plan on taking any trips to the mountains a bigger TV will be needed. Also found that the trailer actually handles better with the front storage loaded.

Good luck and enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I love that floor plan. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Sayonara

We have a choice of a Equil-i-zer or Blue Ox Sway Pro WD/sway setup. Same concept and $$ for each but the Dealer recommends the Blue ox due to ease of use. the are including either one and my choice of a Drw tite or Prodigy brake controller. 
Any thoughts??
Thanks!
DT


----------



## mswalt

Don't know much about Blue Ox and/or Drawtite, but I think you'll find most of us would prefer the Equalizer and Prodigy.

Your other thread on this topic gives some great recommendations.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks for the reminder mswalt! i forgot to "track" that topic about the setup questions and was assuming there were no replies.

Wow, there is a great amount of support here. I will look to have the dealer install the Equal-i-zer and Prodigy. He said it did not matter to them but i hope they have not already started on the Blue Ox.

DT


----------



## hpapa4

Congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks! Its home and we love it!! Just got it all packed up for this weekend.


----------



## California Jim

dpthomasjr said:


> if the tongue weight is at ~850lbs why would i need 1200lb bars. just wondering. Ill get whatever is recommended. WD and sway control is new to me.


The Outback website lists your tongue weight at "805" which may be a typo for an intended 850 that sounds more realistic. But assuming they do mean 805, this is the expected weight from the factory with no options and none of your gear packed in the trailer. When you're packed and ready to roll I would expcect that "805" to approach if not pass 1000#.

Our collective experience has demonstrated that getting the next size of bars UP from your actual weight is best for getting a well distributed weight load, and not having to tweak the bars too badly to do so. The Outback listed weights have also been found to be a little optimisitc evidenced by their changed values over the model years on campers with no actual changes. Also when members have actually taken their rigs to the scales they are usually surprised. And not by how light the camper is.

As to your truck, towing a camper is a whole new league compared to towing a boat. I wish you well with this, but would not expect to be thrilled.


----------



## Sayonara

if there is not any harm in using the 1200lb bars even if the weight is not that high ill go swap them out at the dealer. I just got back from our first trip. 500 miles. it went very well for a 1/2 ton. something bigger will definately be in the future. the wife approved whatever i felt is needed so now its just me having to part with my truck.. its bought and ive took such good care of it and modified it just the way i want it, to now have to start over breaks my heart.....but im sure ill get over it.

DT


----------



## RizFam

_to Outbackers_


----------

